# Hedgie sitting near Washington DC Metro Area



## henriettahedgie (May 23, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for someone to hedgie sit my adorable 9 month old girl, Henrietta. I would like to find someone in the DC Metro Area (NOVA or MD). We are going away from June 27 to July 8. I can pay you a small fee to hedgie sit or I can return the favor by sitting your hedgehog when you are away. Henrietta is a very well behaved girl and loves to sleep and play. She is very easy to take care of! Please let me know if you can help!
Jinny


----------

